
Ask HN: feedback for my portfolio - soneca
Hi HN,<p>On a late career change (I&#x27;m 37 yo) I am studying web development since last November and I believe I am ready to be hired for a junior role.<p>I would like some feedback on how my portfolio looks for a potential employer.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rodrigo-pontes.gomix.me&#x2F;<p>Thanks!
======
soneca
clickable: [https://rodrigo-pontes.gomix.me/](https://rodrigo-
pontes.gomix.me/)

